# Is Australia more or less friendly towards expats than it was 10 years ago?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There have been some significant changes within the Australian population, the business arena and indeed the expat community. It would be interesting to find out whether expats looking to move to Australia and those who have been in Australia for some time believe the country is more or less friendly than it was 10 years ago.

The impression is that while there have been changes to the multicultural society, the majority of Australians are still friendly, welcoming and appreciative of the place expats have in the community.


----------



## basang_475 (Feb 27, 2012)

I think they are concentrating to educating and training all the locals here because they are very keen on the apprenticeships and traineeships in all fields including the health sectors.


----------



## Ephestion (Apr 21, 2013)

I guess it depends which Australians you ask. Around 50% of the population are expats of Britain. So you would get atleast 50% onside. The Irish, Socts and generally Celts are probably on the opposing side, then the other 50% is a coin toss depending on mood.


----------

